# Driving lessons



## Giosan (Oct 2, 2008)

hi all  

In about 2 hours i'll know if i have my drivers license or not!!!!!!!!!!!! Since i'm nervous as hel i wanted to post this.

Anyone else who's having driving lessons?


----------



## Giosan (Oct 2, 2008)

Here i go!!!!!!!! wish me good luck :lol: anyone... no one.... :lol: :lol: *hyperactive*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: Good to know I am on this side of the world! Opps did I say that outloud?  Good Luck buddy!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol good luck  Don't be that nervous


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember when I was 16 and was taking the test to get my license. We were coming up to a stoplight and I had my foot hovering over what I thought was the brake. When the light went red I pushed on what I thought was the brake but was in fact the gas. Needless to say I did not pass that time. Seems so long ago.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

When I took my test some 7 years ago, my dad brought our little Shih-Tzu to the DMV and the old ladies were absolutely in love with the dog. I think they were more interested in getting back and coddling the puppy than giving me the test. I passed it no problem. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Oct 2, 2008)

I did not pass :angry: but well.. Here in Holland they are very harsh! sucks  

ah well... i'll try again in 4 weeks. and lose another 230 euro's :blink:


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2008)

Unlucky!! I'm having driving lessons at the mo - got my test in 2 weeks.

You booked another one yet?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 2, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooo im 16 this november, i`ll be absolutyl sh!! at it though lol :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Oct 2, 2008)

first thing in the morning! But they say it will be in 4 weeks.

Good luck  are driving lessons expensive over there? The better schools take 42 euro's an hour here!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang that's expensive. Good luck on your second try.


----------



## Ian (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm paying £24 an hour. So quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Ian (Oct 13, 2008)

Well - passed my test today!  

I'm somewhat chuffed.

Now I just got to wait for my tax disk to come through - been over a week already. -_-

Survived with 3 minors =)


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 13, 2008)

How old do you have to be in the U.K. to get a driver's license? In the states it's 16 &amp; 3 months.

at least in Virginia :lol:


----------



## Ian (Oct 13, 2008)

17.


----------



## Giosan (Oct 13, 2008)

Well done Ian! When will you have your exam?

I have my new exam in 2 and a half weeks from now..... excited  

In holland you have to be 18 btw.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 13, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Well done Ian! When will you have your exam?I have my new exam in 2 and a half weeks from now..... excited
> 
> In holland you have to be 18 btw.


You can't drive if you're shaking :lol:


----------



## Ian (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers Giosan  

Already had my exam. Had the theory test, then the practical test.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Ian.


----------



## Ian (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheers Og!


----------



## MantisNation (Oct 28, 2008)

in FL you need to be 15 to get a permit, and 16 for a License.

I recieved my license about a year ago, it was the easiest thing in the world!! The lady made me go around the block like 2 times, stopped at a stop sign, and the test was over LOL.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea but lets face it Eros - she probably thought, "this kid is FAR to gangsta to fail his test" - and gave you the benefit of the doubt  

Long time no speak - whaz gwaaanin?


----------



## MantisNation (Oct 28, 2008)

Ian said:


> Yea but lets face it Eros - she probably thought, "this kid is FAR to gangsta to fail his test" - and gave you the benefit of the doubt  Long time no speak - whaz gwaaanin?


LOL Ian your so stooopid hahah!!

Nothing much though, bred my C. gemmatus a day or 2 ago, waiting on some ooths!

Ian what's your myspace URL?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck, Ian!

Don't make the mistake that I did when I took my test. The horse bolted, and my cabriolet smashed into a gas lamp. Fixing the damage cost about100 guineas -- a lot of money in those days -- and I very nearly failed the test..


----------



## Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL Philin, that's hillarious  Nope, didn't make that mistake luckily!

Eros - good stuff. As for myspace, fraid I not. I'm a facebook man


----------



## shorty (Nov 9, 2008)

It's very easy to get your license here in PA, perhaps too easy. It would explain all the absolutely horrible drivers around here. All you do is pay $33, parallel park, drive down the road, make a turn, and head back. Just make sure your windows are defrosted! ;-)


----------



## Giosan (Dec 4, 2008)

Yaay!!!! I passed!!!!!!!! Now i have my driving license, whoohoo :-D


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 4, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Yaay!!!! I passed!!!!!!!! Now i have my driving license, whoohoo :-D


Congrats, Giosan!!!!!!!!!!    

Hey, I remember the excitement when I first got my license. My mom let me take the car to the nearest big town (we lived out in the country on a farm... 15 minute drive to anywhere civilized, and 45 minutes to Wal-mart). I went to Wal-mart and bought 2 record albums, the Scorpion's "Blackout" and Boston's first album. I was so excited....

I was driving through town after leaving Wal-mart, and several people kept honking at me and waving. I waved back... wow, everyone must know I just got my license and was excited for me! People are just great, I thought... what a day! When I finally got home, I got out and went to get my albums. I searched every inch of the car and they were nowhere in sight!  Then it dawned on me... I was so excited getting back into my car at Wal-mart and driving all by myself, that I'd set the bag of newly purchased albums on top of the car while I was unlocking it. :huh: I always wondered who ended up getting those Scorpions and Boston albums...    

So Giosan, remember to keep your head about you when you go driving around with your new license... Ok?!! :lol:


----------



## Pelle (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratz!!


----------



## Giosan (Dec 4, 2008)

haha what a bummer Katnapper! I'll keep it in mind :lol: 

Thanks guys


----------

